# uh



## whatgivinguplookslike (Jun 19, 2011)

new to the site. figured out how to reply. is the new thread button how you make a post? ive never really been a blogger so i dont know how to work sites like this


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That's correct. Go to the appropriate section, then hit the "New Thread" button on the upper left side.


----------

